# What is up with the site?



## camgangrel21 (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't know what is going on here but every time I click on a Sub-forum to try to see the post there is no post to be seen? All it shows is a new thread box the a blue bar. Then that same new thread box then clickable links to other pages. But every time I click on a new page something no posts. What's going on here? Seeing as I can't even read this post I'm making please email me a camgangrel@gmail.com with any help.
Thank all for your time,
Michael


----------



## ScottW (Jun 5, 2006)

Just call me phat fingers.


----------



## camgangrel21 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you for getting the site back up as fast as you did.


----------



## fryke (Jun 6, 2006)

See? Told you _that's_ the way to get users thankful. I always cut the internet service at the office on Friday afternoons, just so I can "fix" it five minutes later when they're all screaming. And when they leave for the weekend, they think thankfully of me. 

Just kidding, of course.


----------



## ScottW (Jun 6, 2006)

Shhhhhhh..... that will be our little secret.


----------

